# Squatting localities, friendship, union, and help



## saceist (Oct 6, 2006)

So when and how do we get something going where squatters can unite? I mean hell, if a squatter in the next town is being given shit by neighbors, why can't they post something on a local board so that more people can come hang out to make the place seem more lived in? Or how about a place for a squatter who is alone and gets evicted to ask for help? I see many squatters just use laptops and steal internet from open wireless connections like I do...

Am I the only one who wants not only to have help, but to help, and to feel even the slightest bit of security in knowing that there are other people around me doing the same thing?

For security purposes, I would recommend only listing state and a local town, instead of addresses.

My thoughts have been said...What are yours?


----------



## punkkus (Oct 7, 2006)

You're not the only one who needs help and likes to help. I was under the impression that this site had expressed interest in this very sort of thing. I'm in support of it anyway.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 12, 2006)

im definitely into this. i would have responded sooner, but my net access is spotty. but yeah, do you have any ideas on how a project like this should work? im trying to get together a directory that people can submit diy stuff too on the site (im having difficulties with the software) perhaps we can include this as a section of it? i dunno, give me your ideas on how we can help people network together easier this way!


----------



## saceist (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm trying! People, check out:

http://tinyurl.com/yx6htv

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/01/03 05:40


----------



## Nawlins Alley (Nov 12, 2006)

I know of people who used to travel or their kids travel who do let kids stay on their floor. Hell my dad did and still does after he found out what i had been doing the last five years. Even I always have floor space for kids...Especially in the winter and such...Maybe there should be a area for that kids that have come off the rails or traveling all together for one reason or another.


----------



## saceist (Nov 12, 2006)

That's an awesome idea. I hope it can be incorporated into the regional forums.


----------



## danvan (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.couchsurfing.com/

i dunno if anyone is familiar with this site but you can search for a town anywhere in the world get in touch with people who will let you crash on their couch

i will defanately be using it at some point and you would get to meet heaps of great people


----------



## solo (Jan 3, 2007)

Heaps! What's up in Australia these days? 

So yeah networking and solidarity sounds good to me. Knowing that you'll have a plan b and c lined up when your plan a squat goes down is a good feeling. But I've found in the US most people want lots of trust first. Not only are you breaking the law toghether, you're also talking about being housemates. There are a lot of kids I would have liked to have helped out because they seemed like they would be great housemates but having a few drunk punks move in would likely compromise the ninja aspect of sneaking in and out, or make the uptight neighbor question my assertion that I'm actually managing the property for the owner...

So a regional mutual aid network would probably be a good idea where you can actually meet people offline long before they are in need of another place.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 3, 2007)

i see what you're saying. im almost finished with the "squats" part of the directory for this site. it'll be a place anyone can post a squat, info about it, location (limited to city/state only, no addresses), and people can rate it (although you really only should if you've been there). im hoping this will help squatters find and network with each other.

actually, fuck it, ill just turn it on now. that way i guess people can just fuck with it and give me some constructive criticism. let me know what you think (it's in the main menu at the top now).

other directories coming soon:
do it yourself
venues
co-ops
punk houses
infoshops
urban exploration?


----------



## saceist (Jan 3, 2007)

This sounds great! However, I don't see the link you said was up. I would love to check it out.


----------



## saceist (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm stupid! I found it under "Directory".

To all who are reading this post, please help us squat the planet, read the couple sample posts in the directory and post your own squat, another squattable location, or a non-squattable location!

Thanks!


----------

